# carpal tunnel



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

Does anyone here smoke pot to help with carpal tunnel?  And how well does it work for you???


----------



## Mutt

My father had Carpal tunnel real bad, but the did a surgery on his hands/wrists and its fixed with no pain. Have you seen a Doc about it?


----------



## Ogof

A good indica or mostly indica will help with your pain.
I know a few people who had CT. My dad as well.
They all had the operation done and there was no pain.
If you have insurance coverage I would have the operation done.
I wish there was an operation that would take care of my hip pain.
With all the meds I take I would have them cut me so fast I would not even blink.


----------



## rasta

I Smoke And Recommend Weed For All Sickness ,so Far ,so Good ,healty As A Horse ,,thank God ,,peace,love,rasta


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

I have just started to get it the in the last few mounths.  No I havent been to the docter yet, but I am going sometime this week.  It seems if I am at the computer for long periods at a time it gets worse,  where my fingers tingle, hand is real weak, and my hand and sometimes bisept hurt.  But the god news is that smoking helps me with it.


----------



## Mutt

I work in front of a computer for a living. On average of 10 hrs. a day.
1st rule check your posture when at the computer. You would be suprised how a few inch adjustment will help. Make sure you wrists are not resting on anything hard like the edge of the desk. Those under the table keybaord holders are often not ergonimacally correct in its postition.
2nd rule for every 1 hr. in front of a computer. take 3-5 minutes and get up and walk around. get the blood flowing again and to get your eyes off the screen. This will help with the arms, but ward off any headaches/migraines.
3rd rule never go above 10 hrs. in a day in front of a computer. 

Hope this helps a little until you get to your doctor.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

thanks Mutt, ive noticed that it bothers me after being on the computer for a while.  I will take your advise.  I know that my posture on the computer is not what it should, manly when playing online games, but I will work on it.  I go to the doctor on thursday.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Devilweed

Never disregard modern medicene if your problem is bad!  Some family members have sirius pain from too much typing, and they saw a docter who prescribed something to help.   Weed can work miracles, but same with modern drugs.


----------



## skunk

mutt is correct most secretarys  get carpal tunnel .i had  it in both wrist and elbows and dely with it until one day i was weedeating and it dropped out of my hand and i couldnt pick it up.couldnt even pick up a cigar to smoke it . but i had surgerys and im very happy with my results . even though you do not get all of your strength back  if you work with it 2 weeks after surgery with a flex ball you will recover quicker.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

man does this ****. my left hand, the one I have carpal tunnel in, is so weak, it has no streanght in it.  I could not even clip my fingernails with that hand, I had to have my wife do it for me.  Man that sucks.  Being at the computer only makes it worse.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

seen the doc. today and all he said was for me to streech my hand and get a new keyboard.  I think it may be time to get a new doc. that was a waste of $20 to see him,  went for other reasons too, but he was no help he just said that I was healthy


----------



## skunk

take your other hand and tap the inside of your wrist . and if you feel electricusions , numbness  you more than likely have carpal tunnel and would advise seeing another doctor.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

skunk should I feel it in my whole hand , or my fingers.  My symptoms come and go, but I will give it a try and I will let you know about the reselts. Thank you.


----------



## skunk

anywhere from the tips of your fingers to your shoulders they are all connected . in other words your shoulder sould be hurting and you can have carpal tunnel in your wrist causing it or elbows. you can tap inside of your elbows to and maybe your finger tips go numb. im no doctor just had  5 surgerys for carpal tunnel and tendonitis in last few years .inside both elbows and outside of another and both wrist . if and when you have surgery dont be stupid cause it doesnt hurt same day like me . when i had my left 1 done last year in april i came home with a sling and wrap around it and was pain free because of the pain medicine well my dum--- grabbed the front tine tiller and used my right hand to plow my garden which is ussually tough doing with both hands.( beats the crap out of you) anyways the next day my arm felt litterally broke and took twice as long as others to heal and get partial strengh back .anyways good luck and they do sell keyboards to partially prevent carpal tunnel at walmart .


----------



## Zarnon

Carpal tunnel is caused by compression of the median nerve.  

This nerve controls sensation over the thumb,  second and part of the third finger.  If you are doing a 'tap' test (Tinel's) that is the area you should feel the pain/electric shock.  Tap on the middle of your wrist on the palm surface.  That is where the median nerve runs.


----------

